# Zoloft for PMS



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I went for my well woman exam today and talked to my gyn about my PMS symptoms. As I get older they tend to be starting at ovulation instead of a few days prior to my P. Anyway she thought I should try either 25mg or 50mg of Zoloft for two weeks a month. I have some concerns about side affects etc. I am wondering if anyone takes this medication for PMS symptoms.She also mentioned that 1500mg. of calcium a day would help also with the PMS symptoms. Anyone ever try that much calcium? With IBS it has always been hard for me to take that much calcium.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

What is Zoloft used for? I believe my ibs gets really bad because of my "crankiness" during my month. I also get pms from around ovulation (I'm only 26). I used to only get it for a few days before period. How would calcium help pms though?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think they know why Calcium works, but it has been shown in clinical trials http://www.tumscalciumforlife.com/source_p...al_benefits.asp If you tend to constipation Zoloft may be a good choice of antidepressants to try. It tends to cause looser stools, so that may ease that up since you say large amounts of calcium bother you I assume constipation is more of a problem for you.Taking calcium with magnesium can ease up the constipating effects. Usually 2:1 Calcium:Magnesium ratio.K.


----------

